# New Comcast commercial?



## Irreverent (Dec 16, 2008)

I caught the tail end of a new Comcast commercial the other day, something about a shaved, jet-powered greyhound on ice skates.  

Anyone have a link to the video.  It was pretty funny.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not sure how Comcast stays in business, really.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 16, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> I'm not sure how Comcast stays in business, really.


By being the slightly less shitty of the only options available?


----------



## electmeking (Dec 16, 2008)

net-cat said:


> By being the slightly less shitty of the only options available?



Close to the truth where Im from, but its actually

"by being the only option available."


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2008)

recently due to huge demand and lots and lots of civillian interest verizon was allowed to stomp comcast where i live by beign the second cable TV provider.

as a response to that comcast lowered their bill from 159 $ a month to 150& for only 1 month then went as high as 169$ a month is what we pa now.
dirty scum of the a$$ end of the universe
sorry for rude language i hate them but as stated above me they are our "*only*"
choice
gahhhh


----------



## net-cat (Dec 17, 2008)

electmeking said:


> Close to the truth where Im from, but its actually
> 
> "by being the only option available."



More or less. I can choose between 768 kbit DSL and Cable.

Some choice.

Here's hoping that FiOS becomes available before the promotional rate on my cable dries up...


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 18, 2008)

Last place I lived, I had three options.

56kbit (72kbit V.92 Compressed) dialup for $4.99/mo.
6mbit down 2 mbit up ADSL, for $34.99/mo.
8mbit down, 384kbit up Cable, for $99.95/mo.
9.64mbit down, 9.64mbit up FOTC, for $79.99/mo.


Really.  The choice is simple.  Cable was pretty much the worst option.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 18, 2008)

net-cat said:


> More or less. I can choose between 768 kbit DSL and Cable.
> 
> Some choice.
> 
> Here's hoping that FiOS becomes available before the promotional rate on my cable dries up...



I'd pick the DSL.  More reliable line.  And most DSL/Phone companies actually garuntee you the majority of the speed (50% for Qwest, 66% for BellSouth [or 90% if business class], 50% for Verizon) while Comcast only garuntees connectivity to their network.  Nothing else.

Plus, I see no point in paying ANY amount of money to a company that will not allow me to use their service.
They do not allow (and actively attempt to stop) Bittorrent traffic.  Do not allow (and port block) FTP and Web servers.  Do not allow (and attempt to block) VoIP systems.  Do not allow (and attempt to block) STREAM servers, and STREAM nodes.  They also limit you to how much bandwidth you can use a month.  An amount LESS than the allowed bytes-per-second you're paying to receive.

Their competitors don't.  Example:  Qwest straight up doesn't care what you do.  You're paying for the service, if you use less, that's just money they don't have to spend from your payments.  I was able to host my VoIP, STREAM, Shoutcast, FTP and Web servers all just fine.  But Comcast straight up doesn't allow them.

Why pay any amount of money for a service you cannot fully utilize, on a connection they cannot garuntee the speed or accessibility of, which continually raises it's prices higher and higher, and already charges 2.78x the average cost of equivalent service from their competitors?

Really.
Comcast is a tax on people who are bad at economics.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 18, 2008)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> I'd pick the DSL.  More reliable line.  And most DSL/Phone companies actually garuntee you the majority of the speed (50% for Qwest, 66% for BellSouth [or 90% if business class], 50% for Verizon) while Comcast only garuntees connectivity to their network.  Nothing else.


The phone lines in my neighborhood are 40+ years old. That, coupled with Verizon's new unspoken policy of completely neglecting their copper networks even in areas where FiOS isn't yet available...



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Plus, I see no point in paying ANY amount of money to a company that will not allow me to use their service.
> They do not allow (and actively attempt to stop) Bittorrent traffic.  Do not allow (and port block) FTP and Web servers.  Do not allow (and attempt to block) VoIP systems.  Do not allow (and attempt to block) STREAM servers, and STREAM nodes.  They also limit you to how much bandwidth you can use a month.  An amount LESS than the allowed bytes-per-second you're paying to receive.


Didn't you hear the news? The FCC beat them down for that. Now it's just a straight-up 250GB/month cap that you can use however you want. (This works out to about the same as 768 Kbit/sec DSL.) They _do_ block port 80, but so does Verizon. As for FTP servers... no they don't. Can't speak for VoIP and STREAM servers, though. I don't use them.



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Their competitors don't.  Example:  Qwest straight up doesn't care what you do.  You're paying for the service, if you use less, that's just money they don't have to spend from your payments.  I was able to host my VoIP, STREAM, Shoutcast, FTP and Web servers all just fine.  But Comcast straight up doesn't allow them.
> 
> Why pay any amount of money for a service you cannot fully utilize, on a connection they cannot garuntee the speed or accessibility of, which continually raises it's prices higher and higher, and already charges 2.78x the average cost of equivalent service from their competitors?


That's nice. I live on the east coast, though. So I'm stuck with Verizon DSL as my alternative. As I've said in the past, if I have to choose between two crappy providers, I'm going to pick the one that's faster.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 18, 2008)

Verizon, while not very good for DSL (I daresay, the worst) is still better than ANY cable i've had.


I'd still stick with DSL.


Also, I don't approve of anyone who sells a 768kbit connection as 8mbit, then penalizes and/or fines you for using more.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 19, 2008)

It's really and truly a matter of location.

When I lived with my parents, we were 11,000 line feet from the CO and could get 3 MBit/sec. Cable, on the other hand (we tried it back when it was new,) had an average uptime of about 75%

Where I live now, I have 16,000 between me and the CO. Which is riiiiiiight on the edge of what DSL technology is capable of working on. Verizon is perfectly willing to sell me DSL, though. SNR was right at the edge of what was required and plummeted through the floor for no apparent reason on a fairly regular basis. (I/E: During thunder storms. Which are a weekly occurrence during the summer here.) In this case, cable wins the reliability war hands down. There's no contest.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

lol i work for charter, i can get anyone cabletv(all channels even the movie channels) and a hd/dvr, 16mb net, and home phone ul long disance and local, for only 80 bucks a month, 60 without the phone... i gave all my freinds the hookup XD in actuallity you should be paying 79.99 for the all channels cable, 45.99 for the net(5mb) 3 if you have to rent a modem 25 for the 16mb speed and 34.99 for the phone oh and 20 for the hd/dvr which comes out to 200+bucks give or take a few depending on your city. want the hookup? lol ill hook a furry up just pm me... dont tell my boss though


----------

